# Anyone ever owned a ride prophet??



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, has anyone on here ever owned a Ride Prophet?? What did ya think of it?? What kind of boarding style/ level would you recommend it for?? reason i ask, i'm a beginner, and am struggling with it a bit. find it hard work on the feet/legs...Will i be rewarded for my perseverance? or should i just go get myself a nice soft board?


----------

